# Hip Dysplasia



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

If anyone has any advice or encouragement, PLEASE reply to this post. 

I have a 10 month old V, just your typical crazy, loving, energetic vizsla. Today we went to the dog park, which also has a dog beach. She swam and ran around for at least 2.5 hours - just had a blast playing with the other dogs. Of course, she was tuckered out (as usual) when we got home and rinsed her off. She slept a few hours and we were going to take off to run some errands and wanted to put her in her crate while we were gone. I called her and she wouldn't get up. Twice, nothing. I thought I'd help her up to get her motivated (never had to do that before) and she whimpered but eventually stood up. Then I noticed she didn't want to walk anywhere. She would just sit down. I will say she sat normally on her back legs though. When she finally made any attempt to move, both back legs were hardly moving and she was staying off her front right leg as much as possible. The only leg that didn't seem to bother her was her front left one. I immediately burst into tears because I have feared hip dysplasia. We bought her from a reputable breeder and they had never had any problems. She's been on a large breed puppy food the entire time we've had her. We would walk or light jog with her at least 4 days a week for no more than 15-20 minutes. Other times we just play with her a lot or go to the dog park for a few hours on the weekends. She's never reacted this way. I'm hoping she's just sore from playing so much and so hard today. With the beautiful weather finally arriving, it was hard to leave! I've put a little heating pad on her legs and rubbed her muscles. It's been several hours since we've gotten home and she's still only walking as much as necessary. She's still limping though, it's improved only slightly since this afternoon. Does anyone have any thoughts? I just hate that it's a Saturday night and I can't get a hold of our vet. 

Thanks so much in advance...


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

I would say that since your breeder has not had any problems with hip disp.that you should be in the clear.Remember that just like you your dog needs to warm up before any rigours excersize.Go for a fifteen minute walk before you go to the dog park and dog beach...your lucky to have such a thing near you.You cant just plop your dog into the action,the muscles are probably sore. Rub that dog and give some time to rest.All should be well


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm no expert, but it's highly possible she just pulled something with all the vigourous play...especially with all the swimming (especially if it's something maybe she doesn't do a lot). 

I've always thought of dysplasia as an older dog disease, but I understand it can affect dogs of all ages. I don't believe it's a common thing among Vizslas at least...especially if your breeder's dogs have no history. I would also not feed her a large breed formula..but that's just my opinion. I know there are a lot of different opinions on this, but I would stop her puppy food and switch to adult. If her growth has been lopsided (i.e. one leg has been more crooked or longer then the other) it may help even it out...this happened to our breeder then she switched all her pups to adult food. If her growth has been unbalanced, just like a human, it can affect her muscles and joints. 

On many occassions at the dog park, I sometimes see dogs who have been running or playing vigorously walk-off with limps, etc., but they're always back the next day! Also, with only 15-20 minutes of exercise at a time, it is possible she's not conditioned for the heavy activity. You might consider getting her out for at least 45 min at a time...I think she's getting to the age you can start increasing her activity.

Well, I hope you can get into the vet and that it's nothing serious! Good luck!


----------



## erdos (Sep 6, 2009)

Interesting ... according to my vet, swimming can cause this. My son took my dog fishing and the dog swam for hours during the day. For a few days afterward he could hardly walk and could not wag his tail for a week. We took him to the vet and she said it is not uncommon for dogs to have this trouble after and extended swim.


----------



## winpenny007 (Jul 15, 2009)

dont panic - just let her recoup.


----------

